# Do I need to cut slots in my Tele barrel saddles



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

One video I found on setting up my Tele with Calaham compensated barrel saddles recommended cutting slots in the saddles to help keep the strings in position (eg when bending).








I imagine these should be on the back quarter (eg 1 to 2 o'clock) on the saddle so as not to affect string height.
Thoughts?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if you think of the way a tele is designed- the strings already come out of the bridge plate at a high break angle.
the tension should be enough to stop any lateral movement.
on something like an archtop or jaguar/jazzmaster it might make sense-
theyve got such a shallow break angle that the strings might jump around when hitting them hard.
but on a tele its not such a good idea.
slots in the saddles just give the strings something else to bind on and cause tuning problems.

if slots are needed to keep things in place, i would instead look at shimming the neck,
then raising the saddles high enough to let string tension hold them in place.

i have no experience with those callaham saddles,
so i might be way off here,
but they look like your basic tele barrels to me.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No, there should be no need. If you play super hard and stuff moves around on you, maybe. But honestly, I just hammer the strings on my Teles and have found no need to cut slots on (any) saddles.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Keto, if you've never had a string come off the slot on a Tele, I wouldn't bother. I think you'd have to get pretty extreme to ever have a problem.
And if you do start knocking them out of the saddles regularly, then cut your notches.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)

you can always get a set of these.


----------

